# Gegen Vorwurf vom Angelverein wehren



## Schwarzachangler (4. September 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe heute ein Schreiben vom Verein bekommen, dass ich angeblich eine Feuerstelle verbotenerweise hinterlassen habe und Reste eines filetierten Karpfen an Gewässer X zurückgelassen habe.

Ich war zwar mehrmals im August am Gewässer X, jedoch habe ich weder einen Karpfen (kein Eintrag im Fangbuch und ich habe die ganze Zeit auf Hecht gefischt) gefangen noch Feuer gemacht.

Ein Anruf beim Vorstand brachte keinen Erfolg, der hat nur noch weitere Unterstellungen gemacht. (Zum Beispiel mein Vater war dabei). Er konnte konnte auch kein konkretes Datum zum Vorwurf nennen.

Wie würdet ihr weiter vorgehen?

Viele Grüße
Schwarzachangler


----------



## Minimax (4. September 2019)

Ich würd´s zugeben.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. September 2019)

Was zugeben?


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich würd´s zugeben.


Übrigens du meinst Andals Thread.


----------



## geomas (4. September 2019)

Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr weiter vorgehen?




Ruhig und immer höflich bleiben. Mitarbeit an der Auflösung/Klärung des Mißverständnisses abieten. 
Gedächtnisprotokoll der Kontakte (Telefonate?) anfertigen.
Evtl. sehr diskret im Verein Fürsprecher kontaktieren. 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. September 2019)

Ich danke dir für den guten Beitrag. Das mit dem Ruhig und höflich bleiben ist gar nicht so einfach. Unser Vorstand hat nämlich überhaupt nicht mit sich reden lassen am Telefon und war selbst ziemlich ruppig.


----------



## rippi (4. September 2019)

Machs auf psychopathische Weise: Lass dich in den Vorstand wählen und zieh das gleiche Ding ab, aber mit besseren Beweisen.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. September 2019)

Um eine rechtschutz abzuschließen ist es in dem Falle wohl zu spät. Ansonsten freundlich und verbindlich  schriftlich nachfragen, was genau wann vorgeworfen wird und welche Beweise vorliegen, bei nem tatsächlichen Rauswurf würde ich abwägen ob ich einfach gehe (weil Spackenverein) oder ob ich dagegen rechtlich vorgehe - was den Einstieg bei anderen Vereinen in der Gegend eher erschweren dürfte.


----------



## Andal (4. September 2019)

Eigentlich müsste es ja genau umgekehrt sein. Aber beweise dem Verein, dass du es nicht warst und suche das direkte Gespräch. Natürlich mit einem unabhängigen Zeugen.


----------



## Riesenangler (4. September 2019)

Wer beschuldigt muss beweisen. Und nur vom Erzählen, müssten ja so ziemlich alle schonmal schuld gewesen sein. Konkret Datum, Uhrzeit, Zeugen erfragen. Besonders letztere sind meist der Knackpunkt. Da wird gerne behauptet, was ein anderer erzählt hat, way der wiederum gehört haben will, was ein vierter erlebt haben will. Und Fragt man diesen dann ist alles ganz anders. Aber wechselt den Vorstand, wenn eurer nach Gutsherrenart nicht einmal für ein klärendes Gespräch zu verfügung steht.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2019)

Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe heute ein Schreiben vom Verein bekommen, dass ich angeblich eine Feuerstelle verbotenerweise hinterlassen habe und Reste eines filetierten Karpfen an Gewässer X zurückgelassen habe.



Hallo,

ganz einfach dem Verein schriftlich mitteilen, dass dies nicht stimmen kann, da erstens kein Feuer gemacht wurde und zweitens auch kein Karpfen gegrillt wurde. Es müsste ja jemand da sein, der das Anlegen der Feuerstelle von Dir beobachtet hat und bezeugen kann. Dann erstmal abwarten was dann geschieht. Gut wäre natürlich zu wissen, was man an dem Tag, der für die "Tat" angegeben wird, gemacht hat (eventuelles Alibi, falls man nicht beim Angeln war).
Was weiter geschieht kommt auf die Satzung an. Bei uns z.B. muss, vor dem eventuellen Gang vor ein ordentliches Gericht (wegen falscher Verdächtigung) erst das vereinsinterne "Ehrengericht" angerufen werden und erst wenn man hier nicht recht bekommt, kann der ordentliche Gerichtsweg beschritten werden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Einen 2zeiler schicken, unaufgeregt:
Servus,
Dein Vater und du waren das nicht. Hier scheint ein Missverständnis vorzuliegen und du und dein Vater bitten um Aufklärung und Schutz vom Vorstand gegenüber falschen Verdächtigungen. Ein kameradschaftliches Petri xxxx


----------



## sprogoe (4. September 2019)

Heutzutage rennt doch wohl jeder mit ´nem Smartphone durch die Gegend und jeder Quatsch wird fotographiert, 
warum liegen keine Beweisfotos von diesem Vorgang vor? Würde ich mal beim Vorstand hinterfragen.
Außerdem würde ich darauf bestehen, solange keine eindeutigen Beweise vorgelegt werden,
gilt immer noch die gesetzlich untermauerte Regel, ein Jedermann gilt solange als unschuldig,
bis seine Schuld einwandfrei bewiesen werden kann. Das würde ich dem Vorstand schriftlich und mit Nachdruck mitteilen.


----------



## Seele (4. September 2019)

Ich bin auch in so einem Verein, da kannst du selbst 4 Gegenstimmen bringen wenn die der Meinung sind das war so dann war das so. Ob Beweise bzw. Gegenbeweise vorliegen ist völlig Latte. Es wird ihr Stiefel durch gezogen und wenn dein Gesicht nicht in den Verein passt, dann hast du Pech gehabt. 
Dagegen im anderen Verein in dem ich bin, kann man ganz normal miteinander reden und es wird eigentlich immer ne Lösung gefunden. 

Wenn dein Verein ersteres ist, dann wechsel einfach den Verein, es macht keinen Sinn mit so engstirnigen Leuten zu diskutieren. Gerade in Angelvereinen hast du oft eine Vetternwirtschaft dass schlimmer nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. September 2019)

Verein B beitreten und es bei Verein A auf einen Rausschmiss samt Klage ankommen lassen. Beschäftigung mit der Satzung ist in deiner Situation recht nützlich


----------



## dreampike (4. September 2019)

Hallo Schwarzachangler, 

als Ältestenrat in einem Anglerverein finde ich die Vorgehensweise Deines Vereins sehr seltsam und Du solltest auf jeden Fall dagegen vorgehen. Der wichtigste Punkt wurde schon genannt: Welche Beweise oder Zeugen führen zu dem Vorwurf? Das sollte der Verein auf jeden Fall darlegen.
Zu dem was oben bereits geschrieben wurde, aus meiner Erfahrung mit derartigen Fällen noch ein paar Fragen/ Hinweise:

1. Enthielt das Schreiben bereits Hinweise auf mögliche, veinsinterne oder auch externe Konsequenzen (Vereinsausschluss, Sperre, Anzeige, Geldauflage...)? 
2. Was steht in der Vereinssatzung drin zu genau diesen Themen, z.B. unter welchen Umständen können vereinsinterne Strafen verhängt werden?
3. Gibt es in diesem Verein Instanzen, die in derartigen Fällen eingeschaltet werden müssen, wie oben angedeutet ein Schiedsgericht, ein Ältestenrat o.ä.? Falls nicht, kannst Du Dich an den regionalen Fischereiverband wenden, die sollten Dir weiterhelfen können. 
4. Ob es in der Satzung drinsteht oder nicht, Du hast auf jeden Fall vor der Verhängung einer Konsequenz das Recht auf eine Anhörung. Da dieses Recht im Grundgesetz verankert ist, braucht es nicht in der Satzung drinstehen.
5. Droht eine Dir unangenehme Vereinsstrafe (längere Sperre, Vereinsausschluss), wäre das Hinzuziehen eines Rechtsanwaltes ratsam. Die meisten Vereinsorgane sind juristische Laien, viele Vorwürfe lassen sich unabhängig vom Wahrheitsgehalt aufgrund gemachter Formfehler abwenden.
6. Der Vorwurf unbewiesener ehrenrühriger Taten könnte unter Umständen auch als Üble Nachrede bewertet werden.
7. Die Kommunikation zum Verein zu diesem Thema sollte nur noch schriftlich erfolgen. Falls es zu einer Aussprache kommt, ziehe unabhängige Zeugen hinzu und bestehe auf ein beiderseitig unterschriebenes Ergebnis-Protokoll. 
Viel Erfolg!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. September 2019)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie solche Vorständler an ihre Posten gekommen sind......

Bleibe auf jeden Fall ruhig, ohne handfeste Beweise kann dir niemand eine Unterstellung zum Schuldspruch machen. Sprich mit den Mitgliedern des Vorstandes *einzeln,* um die Stimmung auszuwerten, vielleicht ist ja auch jemand dabei, der aus ganz anderen Gründen eine kleine Gruppenbewegung anzetteln will. Lass dir die Vorwürfe schriftlich zuschicken und fordere die Beweise an. Schau dir die Satzung an und stelle Fest, gegen welche Punkte du verstoßen haben solltest.

Zu guter letzt, mach dir den Kopf nicht heiß. Diese Konflikte gibt es in jedem Verein, wo der Vorstand sich in der Alleinherrschaft sieht und glaubt, das wir in der Feudalzeit leben. Da sowieso niemand außer dem Vorstand angeln kann, verweise ebenfalls darauf, das du nie Karpfen fängst und die Rute falsch rum hältst. Eskalieren bringt definitiv nichts, die Dickschädel sind meist erst Kompromissbereit, wenn sie als Sieger vom Platz gehen.......


----------



## gründler (4. September 2019)

Moin

Irgendwann mitte der 90er wurde gegen mich auch ermittelt. Angeblich hatte ich in meinem Karpfenzelt ein feuer mit 1 m hohen flammen  ( Im Zelt ) ^^

Was natürlich blödsinn wahr,es gab dann eine Sitzung mit Ehrenrat die ich gewonnen habe.

Der damalige typ war bekannt dafür alles Anzukacken was nur geht auch wenn es nicht stimmte.

1 jahr später erwischte ich ihn dann beim Blinkern in der Schonzeit,der Verein hatte Gemeinschatsfischen und er dachte an einem anderen Gewässer ist ja nun keiner, weil alle beim Angeln sind.

Da ich 3 Zeugen hatte gab es wieder ne Ehrenrats.....und er wurde verknackt zu 500DM in die Jugenkasse.

Karma kommt immer........


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Bevor jetzt schon wieder scharf geschossen wird, wäre das Schreiben interessant, was da drinnen steht und wie es drinnen steht.
Alleine ein Brief mit dem Hinweis, man man angeblich etwas getan hat, ist noch nicht verwerflich.

Stell doch mal das Schreiben ein, sonst kann man nichts fundiert raten.


----------



## feko (4. September 2019)

Im zweifel für den Angeklagten. 
Wo kämen wir denn dahin wenn jeder einfach jemanden ohne Beweise verurteilen könnte. ?
hast du Feinde im Verein ?
wer war derjenige der dich angezeigt hat?
Einige Vereine sollten sich überhaupt nicht mehr Verein nennen dürfen. 
Zweckgemeinschaft wäre treffender. 
Lg und viel Erfolg


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. September 2019)

Ich danke erstmal für die ganzen hilfreichen Informationen. Bald ist Anhörung und dann wissen wir mehr.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. September 2019)

Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Ich danke erstmal für die ganzen hilfreichen Informationen. Bald ist Anhörung und dann wissen wir mehr.


Antworte doch vorher mal auf die drölfzich Fragen die dir gestellt werden


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. September 2019)

Und Briefkopf, Anrede und Unterschrift


----------



## Schwarzachangler (4. September 2019)

Es gibt ein Ehrengericht.


----------



## zandertex (4. September 2019)

und es gibt welche die halten sich für das allerhöchste gericht..............furchtbares pack!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. September 2019)

Auch einer der üblichen 2zeiler.
Ich hätte jedoch den einen Satz mit der Feuerstelle im Konjunktiv gehalten, damit der Vorwurf nicht absolut klingt.

Es ist von "reden" geschrieben, "reden" ist gegenseitig und klingt jetzt nicht negativ, also rede, was aus deiner Sicht Sache ist und kläre auf.


----------



## dreampike (5. September 2019)

@ zandertex: Wer oder was ist für Dich ein furchtbares Pack? Wenn Du damit das Ehrengericht des Vereins von Schwarzachangler meinst, wie kommst Du zu so einem Beitrag?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. September 2019)

Wenn man mir solche Dinge unterstellt und nicht einmal ein konkretes Datum nennen kann, der ist irgendwie nicht so ganz frisch. Wenn der dann am Telefon auch noch unfreundlich ist würde ich auch keine weitere Minuten in so einen Zeitdieb verschwenden und auflegen. Bei der Anhörung jetzt würde ich wohl eine weitere, unbeteiligte Person mitnehmen...kann später vielleicht etwas helfen.

Sollte es so sein, dass man auf die Unterstellungen beharrt trotz fehlender Beweise würde ich den Raum verlassen und mit Klage drohen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2019)

Warum können die kein konkretes Datum nennen? Im dem Schreiben steht, dass ein Vorwurf vorliegt und man darüber reden wird. Da wird sicherlich auch das Datum wie weiteres genannt.

Vorgespräche am Telefon wären seitens EINES Vorstandsmitgliedes ungeschickt, das Gespräch kann nur aufgrund des Briefes im geladenen Kreis stattfinden. Auch sehe ich wie in dem Eröffnungsposting geschrieben keinen weiteren gebrachten Vorwurf (Vater), denn in dem Schreiben des Vorst. steht "beide"; aus diesem "beide" läßt sich schließen, dass der Brief an Vater und Sohn adressiert ist. @TE: Seid ihr "beide" denn eingeladen zum Gespräch?

Bevor das Gespräch nicht stattgefunden hat, kann doch gar nichts weiteres zu dem Vorwurf gesagt werden und auch nicht zur Rolle des Vorstandes.

Einfach die Ruhe bewahren


----------



## Schwarzachangler (5. September 2019)

Dann darf ich den Vorwurf im Schreiben aber nicht als Tatsache darstellen.

Ja wir beide sind eingeladen. Für mich hat das "Gespräch" wegen dem Brief und Telefonat so ein Geschmäckle, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2019)

Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Dann darf ich den Vorwurf im Schreiben aber nicht als Tatsache darstellen.


Sagte ja:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich hätte jedoch den einen Satz mit der Feuerstelle im Konjunktiv gehalten, damit der Vorwurf nicht absolut klingt.





Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Ja wir beide sind eingeladen. Für mich hat das "Gespräch" wegen dem Brief und Telefonat so ein Geschmäckle, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


Dann war das im Telefonat mit deinem Vater ja kein erneuter Vorwurf, wie du sagtest.


Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Für mich hat das "Gespräch" wegen dem Brief und Telefonat so ein Geschmäckle, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine


Nein, ich weiß das jetzt nicht.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (5. September 2019)

Das muss ich richtig stellen, ich habe mit dem Vorstand telefoniert.

Brauchst ja nur 1+1 zusammen zählen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2019)

Aha und was kommt dann raus?
Sag doch einfach, was los ist ...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie solche Vorständler an ihre Posten gekommen sind.....


Du glaubst nicht, was da alles auf dem Dorf möglich ist. 
In der Zeit, in der ich im Angelladen gearbeitet habe... was ich da alles mitbekommen habe, da blieb mir die Spucke weg. Jeder Verein hat da seine Leute, die sich die Regeln so zusammenstellen, wie sie dem eigenen Dunstkreis am besten passen. Das persönliche Drama untereinander inklusive Anzeigen, Verleumdung und c.o. hört man aber auch in jedem dieser Vereine. Ob es nun der eine Verein ist, der den anderen Verein anzeigt, jemand wegen Verleumdung vom Verein angezeigt wird obwohl es nichts mit Angeln und dem Verein zu tun hat oder komplette Kunstköder-Verbote mit den Begründen "Der fängt uns alles weg und verangelt die Fische" und im selben Atemzug der selben Person "damit fängt man ja nichts" begründet... Da kann man sich nur die Hände über den Kopf schlagen.
Aber der eine ist eben der Nachbar des Bauern, dem er seine Decke Mal tapeziert hat oder man beim Schützenfest ein Bier ausgegeben bekommen hat... und schon wird man gewählt....

Zur Aussage, er solle doch den Verein wechseln. Ich kenne seine Umstände nicht aber würde man hier in der Region jemanden sagen, er solle den Verein wechselt, wäre dies einfach nicht möglich. Weil es pro Ortschaft eben maximal (wenn überhaupt) einen Verein gibt und man nicht einfach den wechseln kann. Die Gewässer von einem zum anderen Verein können hier komplett in Sachen Qualität schwanken und wenn man nicht am Vereinsleben teilnehmen möchte, so möchte man ja vielleicht einfach nur angeln.

In dem Sinne: Es wurde ja um ein Gespräch gebeten. Bei dem Gespräch würde ich an deiner Stelle ganz ruhig und sachlich bleiben. Ich würde aber auch Ort und Uhrzeit fordern, genauso würde ich erwarten zu erfahren, wer dich beschuldigt. Und auf jeden Fall würde ich darauf hinweisen, sollte dir dieser falsche Vorwurf von dritten zu Ohren kommen, dass du mit einer Anzeige wegen Verleumdung drohen wirst. Denn diese Buschfunk in den Orten/Vereinen kann mit der schlimmste sein...


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2019)

Ein Gespräch ist ja gegenseitig, und wenn du dir keiner Schuld bewußt bist, dann brauchst auch keine mathematischen Rechnungen ....


----------



## Andal (5. September 2019)

Ich würde es halt jetzt erst mal entspannt abwarten, was bei dem Palaver herauskommt, wer was sagt, wer euch angeschissen hat und was der Verein wirklich will. Danach kann man immer noch ein Fass aufmachen und den Klappstuhl ausgraben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ich würde es halt jetzt erst mal entspannt abwarten, was bei dem Palaver herauskommt, wer was sagt, wer euch angeschissen hat und was der Verein wirklich will. Danach kann man immer noch ein Fass aufmachen und den Klappstuhl ausgraben.




Siehste, das meinte ich damit:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum können die kein konkretes Datum nennen? Im dem Schreiben steht, dass ein Vorwurf vorliegt und man darüber reden wird. Da wird sicherlich auch das Datum wie weiteres genannt.
> []  Bevor das Gespräch nicht stattgefunden hat, kann doch gar nichts weiteres zu dem Vorwurf gesagt werden und auch nicht zur Rolle des Vorstandes.
> 
> Einfach die Ruhe bewahren


----------



## u-see fischer (5. September 2019)

Verstehe das Ganze Theater hier nicht.  So wie ich die Sache sehe, gibt es zwei Optionen.
1. Ihr habt nichts gemacht, geht zu zweit zur Anhörung und klärt die Sachlage. Zwei identische Aussagen und keine Beweise, alles wird gut.
2. Ihr habt tatsächlich Feuer gemacht, Karpfen filetiert und Reste liegen lassen, glaubt aber nicht dabei gesehen worden zu sein. In diesem Fall würde ich kleine Brötchen backen und Besserung schwören, es könnten ja auch Fotos existieren.

Würde da im Vorfeld auch keinen Stress mit dem Vorstand machen, der Vorstand muss eigentlich allen Anschuldigungen erstmal nachgehen.


----------



## nostradamus (5. September 2019)

Besser kann man das nicht schreiben! 

Noch ein Tipp, falls nr 2 wahr ist: 
- > Man muss zu seinen Fehlern stehen und entsprechende Strafen tragen!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. September 2019)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Du glaubst nicht, was da alles auf dem Dorf möglich ist.
> In der Zeit, in der ich im Angelladen gearbeitet habe... was ich da alles mitbekommen habe, da blieb mir die Spucke weg. Jeder Verein hat da seine Leute, die sich die Regeln so zusammenstellen, wie sie dem eigenen Dunstkreis am besten passen. Das persönliche Drama untereinander inklusive Anzeigen, Verleumdung und c.o. hört man aber auch in jedem dieser Vereine. Ob es nun der eine Verein ist, der den anderen Verein anzeigt, jemand wegen Verleumdung vom Verein angezeigt wird obwohl es nichts mit Angeln und dem Verein zu tun hat oder komplette Kunstköder-Verbote mit den Begründen "Der fängt uns alles weg und verangelt die Fische" und im selben Atemzug der selben Person "damit fängt man ja nichts" begründet... Da kann man sich nur die Hände über den Kopf schlagen.
> Aber der eine ist eben der Nachbar des Bauern, dem er seine Decke Mal tapeziert hat oder man beim Schützenfest ein Bier ausgegeben bekommen hat... und schon wird man gewählt....
> 
> ...



Ich glaube dir das gerne Dennis, wenn es um Fischneid und Spots geht, drehen die Leute doch ohnehin am Rad. Bei uns ist es gesitteter, weil wir recht viel Wasser in der Region haben, woanders nimmt das Verhalten der Menschen sicherlich andere Züge an. Diese Verbotskultur in den Vereinen kenne ich auch nur von den Altvorderen, deren bornierten Ansichten sich nicht mehr abändern lassen. Das ist dann die "Kategorie" nur Paniermehl fängt, Gummifische sind Voodoo und Karpfenangler machen die Gewässer kaputt. Ich kenne alte Eidgenossen, die belächelten mich, weil ich mein Futter am See mit einem Sieb fertig gemacht hatte.

Was der Bauer nicht kennt, das frisst er halt nicht......


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. September 2019)

Jetzt kann sicherlich jeder seine Erfahrungen mit Vereinsvorständen posten, na dann.

Was das hier im Thema zu tun hat, ist aber ganz einfach:
Der Vorstand muss der Sache nachgehen.


----------



## Schwarzachangler (8. September 2019)

Inzwischen haben die zwei Vorstände das Schreiben zurückgenommen. Weder ich noch mein Vater müssen zur Anhörung kommen. Anscheinend haben sie gemerkt, dass das Schreiben nicht haltbar ist.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. September 2019)

Dann geht's ja nochmal gut- besser späte Einsicht als Starrsinn bis zum Äußersten


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Inzwischen haben die zwei Vorstände das Schreiben zurückgenommen. Weder ich noch mein Vater müssen zur Anhörung kommen. Anscheinend haben sie gemerkt, dass das Schreiben nicht haltbar ist.



Warum? Ich rate mal aus meiner Erahrung heraus:
Sowas ist ganz normal und oft sogar zu erwarten:
Der Vorstand ist gezwungen, Vorwürfen nachzugehen.
Er läd hierzu beide Parteien zum Gespräch. Meist aber sagt dann die vorwerfende Partei, der Vorwurferheber, das Gespräch ab, weil er nicht genannt sein will oder weil er keine belastbaren Aussagen hat.
Damit hat sich die Sache erledigt.
 Nur ein Tipp aus meiner Vorstandserfahrung: Lass es nun dabei und hake nicht nach: Der Vorstand wird dir nicht den Vorwurfsgeber sagen, auch wenn das für dich von Interesse ist. Und noch was: Der Vorwurfsgegner, sollte er das Gespräch verweigert haben, hat sich damit beim Vorstand disqualifiziert, meiner Erfahung nach wird dieser nicht mehr ernstgenommen, sollte er wieder einmal auftauchen und etwas vorbringen.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2019)

Ganz ab von diesem Fall.

Nicht jeder Vorstand ist ein Meister der Rhetorik, oder ein geübter Handhaber der Sprache im Allgemeinen. Deswegen muss er aber auch nicht automatisch ein schlechter Vorstand sein. Oder?


----------



## Kochtopf (8. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Ganz ab von diesem Fall.
> 
> Nicht jeder Vorstand ist ein Meister der Rhetorik, oder ein geübter Handhaber der Sprache im Allgemeinen. Deswegen muss er aber auch nicht automatisch ein schlechter Vorstand sein. Oder?


Naja aber das Schreiben war ja schon unterirdisch. Man muss kein @Minimax sein, aber bei der Formulierung klang es tatsächlich nach Vorverurteilung und das Telefonat hatte auch Luft nach oben - wenn der Vorstand öfter so ein glückliches Händchen hat gute Nacht


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Was war in dem Telefonat? Ich habe es nicht gehört. Aber der TE hat von neuen Vorwürfen in diesem, nämlich dass auch sein Vater dabei war, geredet, welche ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, da ja das Schreiben auch an den Vater ging.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2019)

Deswegen schrieb ich ja, ganz davon ab. Ich weiss nicht, wer von euch schon mal in irgend einem Verein im Vorstand sass. Aber als ein solcher kannst du einen Furz lassen. Dann regen sich welche wegen den Furz per se auf. Den nächsten war der Furz zu laut, zu leise, zu trocken, nicht feucht genug u.s.w.u.s.f.. Du kannst es nie allen gleichzeitig recht machen. Außer, du gibst Freibier aus und selbst dann hörst du nach 14 Tagen, dass es zu warm, oder zu kalt gewesen wäre. O.k.!?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber als ein solcher kannst du einen Furz lassen. Dann regen sich welche wegen den Furz per se auf. Den nächsten war der Furz zu laut, zu leise, zu trocken, nicht feucht genug u.s.w.u.s.f..



Wenn du einen Pfurz lässt, werden dir die Mitgleider vorwerfen, zu stänkern!
Wenn du dann sagst, sie sollen Abstand halten, beschweren sich diese, du verweist sie des Platzes!
Gehst du weg wg. des Pfurzes, schimpfen diese, du seist nicht mitgliedernah!

Wenn du aber nicht pfurzt, sagen
die einen, du bist untätig
und die anderen, du bist so abgehoben als Vorstand, dass du nichts persönliches von dir preis gibst!


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. September 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Deswegen schrieb ich ja, ganz davon ab. Ich weiss nicht, wer von euch schon mal in irgend einem Verein im Vorstand sass. Aber als ein solcher kannst du einen Furz lassen. Dann regen sich welche wegen den Furz per se auf. Den nächsten war der Furz zu laut, zu leise, zu trocken, nicht feucht genug u.s.w.u.s.f.. Du kannst es nie allen gleichzeitig recht machen. Außer, du gibst Freibier aus und selbst dann hörst du nach 14 Tagen, dass es zu warm, oder zu kalt gewesen wäre. O.k.!?



You made my day- mal wieder unverblümt,trocken und für Jedermann verständlich auf den Punkt gebracht....

Ich roll mich grad wech....


----------



## Schwarzachangler (8. September 2019)

In dem Sinne, erstmal was feines Essen


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Mahlzeit


----------



## dreampike (8. September 2019)

Karpfenfilets?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

edit ... lieber nix sagn 

es bleibt bei meinem wertneutralen "Mahlzeit"


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nur ein Tipp aus meiner Vorstandserfahrung: Lass es nun dabei und hake nicht nach: Der Vorstand wird dir nicht den Vorwurfsgeber sagen, auch wenn das für dich von Interesse ist. Und noch was: Der Vorwurfsgegner, sollte er das Gespräch verweigert haben, hat sich damit beim Vorstand disqualifiziert, meiner Erfahung nach wird dieser nicht mehr ernstgenommen, sollte er wieder einmal auftauchen und etwas vorbringen.



Da empfehle ich (auch als Vorstand) was ganz anderes: Anzeige gegen Unbekannt wegen Behauptung falscher Tatsachen stellen und ganz klare Kante zeigen. Leute, die ohne Grundlage andere Vereinsmitglieder diffamieren, müssen Konsequenzen spüren. Der Vorstand wird dann entsprechend vom Staatsanwalt dazu gezwungen, den Namen des Beschuldigers zu nennen, damit dieser zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann.

Die Situation bzgl. des Eintritts in einen Angelverein ist in Deutschland regional sehr verschieden, aber hier in Mittelfranken haben beispielsweise viele Vereine einen Aufnahmestopp und bei eigentlich jedem Beitritts-Antrag muss angegeben werden, ob man noch in einem anderen Verein Mitglied ist/war. Der Vorstand nimmt dann Kontakt zu diesem Verein auf und macht sich schlau, ob es mit der jeweiligen Person schon Vorfälle gab. Wenn dann als Antwort kommt: "Da gab's letztens den Vorwurf, dass er Feuer gemacht hat, aber wir konnten es nicht beweisen", sieht's ganz schlecht aus.

Unbedingt wehren muss man sich bei einem unbegründeten Rauswurf, da hier innerhalb des Bezirksverbands der Ausschluss von Vereinsmitgliedern mit Name und Grund an die Vorstände der Mitgliedsvereine kommuniziert wird. Der Betreffende wird es auf absehbare Zeit sehr schwer haben, innerhalb des Bezirksverbands wieder irgendwo aufgenommen zu werden.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie solche Vorständler an ihre Posten gekommen sind......



Ein halbes Dutzend Angelvereine hier in meinem Umfeld (jeweils hunderte Mitglieder) sucht derzeit händeringend nach Vorstandsmitgliedern, weil Leute aus dem Vorstand aufhören. Wenn sich da nicht gerade ein ortsbekannter Depp meldet, hat der sofort den Posten.

Ich war kürzlich als Jugendtrainer auf der außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung eines lokalen Fußballvereins mit mehr als 300 Mitgliedern. Zweiter Versuch, einen 1. Vorstand zu finden. Ich hätte nur die Hand heben müssen, schon hätte ich den Job gehabt. 
Bekommen hat ihn übrigens jemand, der gerade seit 3 Monaten Vereinsmitglied ist. Alle ware froh, dass sich jemand gemeldet hat.

Nichts ist heutzutage einfacher, als Vereinsvorstand zu werden. Schwieriger wird's, den Job wieder loszuwerden, ohne dass der Verein implodiert.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Ich würde sowas nicht mit einer Klage eskalieren; bringt in einem Verein nicht nur der Gegenseite Ärger, sondern einem selbst auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ein halbes Dutzend Angelvereine hier in meinem Umfeld (jeweils hunderte Mitglieder) sucht derzeit händeringend nach Vorstandsmitgliedern, weil Leute aus dem Vorstand aufhören. Wenn sich da nicht gerade ein ortsbekannter Depp meldet, hat der sofort den Posten.
> 
> Ich war kürzlich als Jugendtrainer auf der außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung eines lokalen Fußballvereins mit mehr als 300 Mitgliedern. Zweiter Versuch, einen 1. Vorstand zu finden. Ich hätte nur die Hand heben müssen, schon hätte ich den Job gehabt.
> 
> Nichts ist heutzutage einfacher, als Vereinsvorstand zu werden. Schwieriger wird's, den Job wieder loszuwerden, ohne dass der Verein implodiert.



Es ist ja auch ein undankbarer Job. Ich plädiere sowieso dafür, Angelvereine abzuschaffen, die Gewässer freizugeben und jedermann gegen Gebühr das Angeln ausüben zu lassen. Diese Vormachtstellung der Sittenranger und Gewässerinhaber (Vereine/Verbände als Pächter) nervt mich nämlich auch. Mal ehrlich, nur ein Bruchteil geht wegen des Vereinslebens in diese Konstrukte.

Marke abholen-->Angeln Fahren---> Wiederholung bis Lebensende


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch ein undankbarer Job. Ich plädiere sowieso dafür, Angelvereine abzuschaffen, die Gewässer freizugeben und jedermann gegen Gebühr das Angeln ausüben zu lassen. Diese Vormachtstellung der Sittenranger und Gewässerinhaber (Vereine/Verbände als Pächter) nervt mich nämlich auch. Mal ehrlich, nur ein Bruchteil geht wegen des Vereinslebens in diese Konstrukte.
> 
> Marke abholen-->Angeln Fahren---> Wiederholung bis Lebensende



Wird halt nix, wenn (wie hier in der Gegend) alle Gewässer in privater Hand sind. Das betrifft nicht nur den Dorftümpel, sondern auch die Flüsse. Da gehören die Fischereirechte tatsächlich Familien. Und mit denen muss eine juristische Person (der Verein/Verband) Pachtverträge schließen, sonst angelt da niemand.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (8. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ich würde sowas nicht mit einer Klage eskalieren; bringt in einem Verein nicht nur der Gegenseite Ärger, sondern einem selbst auch.



Dann muss sich der Betreffende aber sicher sein können, dass nichts "an ihm hängen bleibt".


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Dann muss sich der Betreffende aber sicher sein können, dass nichts "an ihm hängen bleibt".



deshalb, aus meiner Erfahrung:


Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und noch was: Der Vorwurfsgegner, sollte er das Gespräch verweigert haben, hat sich damit beim Vorstand disqualifiziert, meiner Erfahung nach wird dieser nicht mehr ernstgenommen, sollte er wieder einmal auftauchen und etwas vorbringen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wird halt nix, wenn (wie hier in der Gegend) alle Gewässer in privater Hand sind. Das betrifft nicht nur den Dorftümpel, sondern auch die Flüsse. Da gehören die Fischereirechte tatsächlich Familien. Und mit denen muss eine juristische Person (der Verein/Verband) Pachtverträge schließen, sonst angelt da niemand.



Ich brauche aber keine alten Säcke auf irgendwelchen Posten, die mir ständig das Verhalten am Gewässer erklären und ihre Weltansichten als Dogma bei jeder Gelegenheit, sowie jeder Satzung diktieren müssen. Diese politischen Spielchen in den Vereinen gehen mir nämlich gehörig auf den Sack, die meisten Leute wollen schlicht 2x bis 3x im Monat angeln fahren, mehr nicht. Klappt Weltweit, trotz Privatbesitz, recht zielstrebig und einfach.

Gut, ich träume aber wieder, in der BRD will Hinz und Kunz Politik machen, ob beim Angeln oder dem Füttern von Schweinchen. Hauptsache etwas Grunzen und Kompetenz ausstrahlen.....


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich brauche aber keine alten Säcke auf irgendwelchen Posten, die mir ständig das Verhalten am Gewässer erklären und ihre Weltansichten als Dogma bei jeder Gelegenheit, sowie jeder Satzung diktieren müssen. Diese politischen Spielchen in den Vereinen gehen mir nämlich gehörig auf den Sack, die meisten Leute wollen schlicht 2x bis 3x im Monat angeln fahren, mehr nicht. Klappt Weltweit, trotz Privatbesitz, recht zielstrebig und einfach.
> 
> Gut, ich träume aber wieder, in der BRD will Hinz und Kunz Politik machen, ob beim Angeln oder dem Füttern von Schweinchen. Hauptsache etwas Grunzen und Kompetenz ausstrahlen.....




Damit meinst du mich.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Damit meinst du mich.



Bist du ein Schweinchen, Toni? Ich hab nicht auf dich Abgezielt, sondern eher auf diese Struktur von Macht über die Gewässer und eben jene Story wie vom Threadersteller geschildert. Stell dir vor, er hat ein LAGERFEUER gemacht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Du pauschalisierst gegen Vorstände, inderm du in deine Strukturkritik Ämter involvierst.

Wer weiss, ob er nicht tatsächlich eins gemacht hat?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. September 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du pauschalisierst gegen Vorstände, inderm du in deine Strukturkritik Ämter involvierst.
> 
> Wer weiss, ob er nicht tatsächlich eins gemacht hat?



Verbrennt ihn auf diesem Lagerfeuer, wie kann er sich in einer kalten Nacht am toten, lodernden Holz erfreuen! Mal ehrlich, mir gehen die Ämter dahingehend recht herzlich am Hintern vorbei, wenn Vorständler ihre Mitglieder wegen Firlefanz am Schafott auf den Marktplatz stellen. Er rennt ja nicht mit einem Mantel aus Karpfenhaut und fünf lebenden Schleien im Aldibeutel durch die Innenstadt. Ich bin mir auch nicht so sicher, wo du hin willst.

Dem Amt huldigen, deine Arbeit würdigen, die Struktur in Deutschland frei von Kritik lassen? Wird zu Offtopic. Ich freue mich für den TE, das die Hexenjagd nun ein Ende hat!


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. September 2019)

Bitte ganz sachlich:
Welches Schafott? Auf welchem Marktplatz? Welche Hexenjagd?

Ich will nirgend hin, stellte nur fest, dass deine Postings alle Vorstände hier pauschal negativ darstellen, beschimpfen und somit mich, da ich Vorstand bin. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger, nur eine Feststellung meinerseits.


----------



## Lajos1 (8. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Bist du ein Schweinchen, Toni? Ich hab nicht auf dich Abgezielt, sondern eher auf diese Struktur von Macht über die Gewässer und eben jene Story wie vom Threadersteller geschildert. Stell dir vor, er hat ein LAGERFEUER gemacht!



Hallo,

ich verstehe Deine Einwände schon, aber so schlimm ist es in der Praxis nicht. Normalerweise hat man seine Ruhe und wird nicht schikaniert. Allerdings ist der Pächter/Eigentümer eines Gewässers halt auch dafür mit verantwortlich, was seine Mitglieder dort machen. Wir haben z.B. u.A. einen Baggersee mit etwa 30 Hektar nebst diverser Ufergrundstücke. Da darf man nur an den ausgewiesenen Stellen Feuer machen,welche das Landratsamt genehmigt hat, ansonsten ist das verboten. Grundsätzlich ist es nämlich so, dass niemand einfach so Feuer machen darf. Nicht einmal auf seinem eigenen, umfriedeten Grundstück. Ich hatte da nämlich mal Händel deswegen mit der Polizei. Ich hatte ein Feuer gemacht, in meinem Garten wohlgemerkt, als die Streife plötzlich vor meinem Zaun stand und mir das Feuer wegen Umweltschutzgründen untersagte. Daraufhin fing ich eine Diskusssion mit den beiden Polizisten an, was aber nur dazu führte, dass die mich vor die Wahl stellten; mein Fehlverhalten einzusehen und das Feuer zu löschen oder (damals noch DM) 100 DM zu berappen. Da ich die nicht zahlen wollte fügte ich mich und "sah" mein Fehlverhalten ein. War aber für den Rest des Tages stocksauer, weil ich dies innerlich eben nicht einsah aber andererseits auch nicht die 100 DM zahlen wollte. So und so keine befriedigendes Ergebnis für mich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Minimax (8. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ....rennt ja nicht mit einem Mantel aus Karpfenhaut und fünf lebenden Schleien im Aldibeutel durch die Innenstadt.



Hahaha, völlig unabhängig vom Thema- herrliches Bild!


----------



## Danielsu83 (11. September 2019)

Hallo,

Ich würde es damit auch auf sich beruhen lassen. Der oder die Personen die dich angeschwärzt haben werden nach der Nummer nicht mehr ernstgenommen werden.

Und als Vorstand steckst du da halt in einer blöden Situation, meistens kannst du eben nicht so aus dem Bauch beurteilen ob da was dran ist. Und dann lädst du die Leute halt zum Gespräch, der eine machte es geschickter und der andere halt nicht. Wie Andal bereits sagte ist nicht jedes Vorstandsmitglied ein guter Redner, hat aber vielleicht andere Fähigkeiten die den Verein echt vorwärts bringen.

Die Ämter und Vereinsschelte von Fantastic Fishing finde ich so mittelprächtig. Ohne Vereine und die Vorstände hätte man vermutlich weniger Gewässer die man beangeln kann oder mehr Regeln. Oder einen schlechteren Bestand.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## zandertex (11. September 2019)

zandertex schrieb:


> und es gibt welche die halten sich für das allerhöchste gericht..............furchtbares pack!


die stehen daheim voll unterm pantoffel und lassen ihren frust an ihren angelnden kollegen aus.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Er rennt ja nicht mit einem Mantel aus Karpfenhaut und fünf lebenden Schleien im Aldibeutel durch die Innenstadt.


Ich denke, mehr als drei Schleien im Aldibeutel sind Tierquälerei. Typisch das manche den Hals nicht voll kriegen!


----------



## angler1996 (12. September 2019)

aus welchem Material ist der sogn Aldi beutel - PLASTE( iiiiih )oder Jute


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. September 2019)

angler1996 schrieb:


> aus welchem Material ist der sogn Aldi beutel - PLASTE( iiiiih )oder Jute


aus Hanf!


----------



## oberfranke (12. September 2019)

Schwarzachangler schrieb:


> Inzwischen haben die zwei Vorstände das Schreiben zurückgenommen. Weder ich noch mein Vater müssen zur Anhörung kommen. Anscheinend haben sie gemerkt, dass das Schreiben nicht haltbar ist.


Ich würde aber ganz sicher bei der nächsten Vorstandschaftssitzung auftauchen und ein ganz deutliches Wort sprechen. Die Vorstandschaft muss sich dabei schon die Frage gefallen lassen wie sie zu dieser Anschuldigung kommen.   
Wenn so ein Schreiben kommt muss irgendjemand irgendwas behauptet haben. 
Es kann nicht sein, dass eine Vorstandschaft jemanden beschuldigt ihn zur Anhörung bestellt und dann so tut als wäre nichts. Nach dem Motto, wir behaupten mal was, wenn es ein Irrtum war oder sich der Beschuldigte wehrt dann nehmen wir mal so einfach alles zurück.
Der Name vom Vorwurfsgeber wäre mir völlig egal, das Verhalten der Vorstandschaft nach dem man bemerkt hat das die Vorwürfe unhaltbar sind geht gar nicht.  Wenn das zu Unrecht war ist hier zumindest ein persönliches entschuldigendes Wort und ein Handschlag fällig.

Ganz wichtig, anschließend trinkt man noch zusammen ein, zwei, drei  Seidla und die Sache ist gegessen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich brauche aber keine alten Säcke auf irgendwelchen Posten, die mir ständig das Verhalten am Gewässer erklären und ihre Weltansichten als Dogma bei jeder Gelegenheit, sowie jeder Satzung diktieren müssen. Diese politischen Spielchen in den Vereinen gehen mir nämlich gehörig auf den Sack, die meisten Leute wollen schlicht 2x bis 3x im Monat angeln fahren, mehr nicht. Klappt Weltweit, trotz Privatbesitz, recht zielstrebig und einfach.
> 
> Gut, ich träume aber wieder, in der BRD will Hinz und Kunz Politik machen, ob beim Angeln oder dem Füttern von Schweinchen. Hauptsache etwas Grunzen und Kompetenz ausstrahlen.....



Geh hin,

lass dich Wählen und mach es besser nur so ändert sich etwas! 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Geh hin,
> 
> lass dich Wählen und mach es besser nur so ändert sich etwas!
> 
> Grussen Michael



Nein, ich lehne das Vereinstum und die Machtverteilung aufgrund solcher Konstrukte ab, das hatte ich im Thread auch geschrieben. Wir wäre es mit:

Lass die Leute einfach Angeln? So schwer ist et nicht, oder?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Nein, ich lehne das Vereinstum und die Machtverteilung aufgrund solcher Konstrukte ab, das hatte ich im Thread auch geschrieben. Wir wäre es mit:
> 
> Lass die Leute einfach Angeln? So schwer ist et nicht, oder?



Sicher,
da hast schon recht aber ohne Verein bzw. Vereinsführung  geht es eben auch nicht immer. 
Daher bringt das pauschale Mosern über solche Leute uns da auch nicht weiter.

Gruß


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sicher,
> da hast schon recht aber ohne Verein bzw. Vereinsführung  geht es eben auch nicht immer.
> Daher bringt das pauschale Mosern über solche Leute uns da auch nicht weiter.
> 
> Gruß



Wieso nicht? In vielen Ländern klappt das, wozu brauche ich da einen Verein? Gebühren kann ich ohne Vereine auch an den Verband und die Behörden entrichten, wozu bedarf da einer Fußfessel wie einem Verein? Das Zusammenleben und die Gemeinschaft sind ohne Frage toll, sollten solche Dinge aber nicht aus der Freiwilligkeit heraus entstehen und nicht aufgrund von Zwang? Mein Vorsitz ist zum Beispiel super, ich kenne aber auch viele miserable Beispiele und vor solchen Leuten graust es mir. Du siehst doch, was Teilweise los ist, wenn nicht nach deren Pfeife getanzt wird.

Müssen Fußballer in einen Fußballverein gehen, um auf ein Tor schießen zu dürfen? Ich kenne diese Konstellation nur beim Angeln, sonst nirgends. (Jäger weiß ich nicht)


----------



## Andal (12. September 2019)

Niemand wird gezwungen, einem Verein beizutreten. Manche Gewässer sind halt dann nicht zugänglich. Aber irgendwas ist doch immer.


----------



## fishhawk (12. September 2019)

Hallo,



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ich kenne diese Konstellation nur beim Angeln



Also bei uns hier in Bayern muss niemand einem Verein oder Verband beitreten um angeln zu dürfen.

Es reicht wenn man einen Fischereischein und ein Fischerei-/Fischereiausübungsrecht bzw. einen Erlaubnisschein erwirbt. Aber man braucht  meist für jede Pfütze bzw.alle paar km an Fließgewässern ne anderen Erlaubnisschein.

 Ein beträchtlicher Teil der Fischereirechte ist  in der Hand von Vereinen, dort gibt es ohne Vereinszugehörigkeit meist keine Angelerlaubnis. Mit Vereinszugehörigkeit gibt es dann oft ne Generalkarte.

Ich bin Mitglied in zwei Vereinen. Davon wird einer m.E. sehr gut geführt,  die Vorstandschaft macht nen guten Job, deshalb hab ich dort auch ein Ehrenamt übernommen.  Dort gibt es ne Warteliste für Neumitglieder auf die man nur mit 2 Bürgen kommt.

In meinem Stammverein hat die Vorstandschaft gewechselt.  Man war froh überhaupt jemand gefunden zu haben, der es macht. Dort zahle ich mittlerweile nur noch meinen Beitrag, hab die Mitarbeit eingestellt, war letztes Jahr 1 x Angeln, dieses Jahr noch gar nicht. Die nehmen jeden auf, der nen Antrag abgibt. Trotzdem sinkt die Mitgliederzahl.

Keine einfache Sache, nen Verein so zu führen, dass er für Mitglieder , Verpächter und Behörden attraktiv bleibt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Also bei uns hier in Bayern muss niemand einem Verein oder Verband beitreten um angeln zu dürfen.



Die Alternative kann auch ein komplett überzogener Kartenpreis sein, wenn dem Verein nicht beigetreten werden will. Genau auf diese Masche bezieht sich ja meine Kritik. Sie zwingen dich entweder über den Gewässerbesitz oder die Preise in die Vereine. Wie viel Gemeinschaft und Leidenschaft steckt denn dahinter, wenn solche Mittel genutzt werden? Machen wir uns nichts vor, ohne diesen Zwang gebe es *deutlich weniger* Vereine.

Es steht doch außer Frage, das ein Vereinsvorsitz einen schwierigen Job hab. Sehe ich mir aber so Geschichten an wie:

- Boilieverbote
- keinen Wetterschutz
- kein Anfüttern, keine Maden (abseits wirklich empfindlicher Gewässer)
- keine Futterboote (was für ein Blödsinn)
- bitte um Ergänzung für weitere Schikanen
- Pflicht zur Gewässerreinigung
- Sperre beim kleinsten Pups gegen Satzungen

Dann gibt es Vereine, die Gründen sich an ihren Pachtgewässern, mit vielleicht 20 Mitgliedern, nehmen das Ding aus dem Gewässerfond, um andere nicht daran Partizipieren zu lassen, wollen aber DAFV-Miglied sein und Pipapo. Das geht die Reihe doch so durch, auch mit Austauschkarten unter den Verbänden. Da wird richtig viel Politik auf dem Rücken der Mitglieder gemacht.

Warum gehe ich in einen Verein? Beim Angeln nur noch wegen den Gewässern, der sportliche Aspekt fehlt doch. Keine Jugendtuniere mehr, keine Stipperevents, keine Gruppenfahrten mehr jedes WE zu den anderen Vereinen (Hegefischen, Gemeinschaftsangeln, Fischereibehörden-Canasta). Das hat meiner Meinung nach den Vereinen das Genick gebrochen, weil die gemeinschaftliche Grundlage fehlt (einer der Gründe, wir finden bestimmt weitere).


----------



## fishhawk (12. September 2019)

Hallo,

in Westdeutschland sind nun mal fast alle Fischereirechte in Privatbesitz. 

Was würde es wohl kosten, für jedes Gewässer einzelne Erlaubnisscheine zu kaufen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in Westdeutschland sind nun mal fast alle Fischereirechte in Privatbesitz.
> 
> Was würde es wohl kosten, für jedes Gewässer einzelne Erlaubnisscheine zu kaufen?



Enteignen, ging bei Natura 2000 ja auch ziemlich flott.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Die Alternative kann auch ein komplett überzogener Kartenpreis sein, wenn dem Verein nicht beigetreten werden will. Genau auf diese Masche bezieht sich ja meine Kritik. Sie zwingen dich entweder über den Gewässerbesitz oder die Preise in die Vereine. Wie viel Gemeinschaft und Leidenschaft steckt denn dahinter, wenn solche Mittel genutzt werden? Machen wir uns nichts vor, ohne diesen Zwang gebe es *deutlich weniger* Vereine.
> 
> Es steht doch außer Frage, das ein Vereinsvorsitz einen schwierigen Job hab. Sehe ich mir aber so Geschichten an wie:
> 
> ...


Naja hier kannst du für ~80 Tacken an Fulda, Werra und Weser angeln, es gibt den Eder- und den Twistesee, in Kassel die Buga... man kann sich hier auch ohne Mitgliedschaft ganz manierlich durchs Leben angeln


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja hier kannst du für ~80 Tacken an Fulda, Werra und Weser angeln, es gibt den Eder- und den Twistesee, in Kassel die Buga... man kann sich hier auch ohne Mitgliedschaft ganz manierlich durchs Leben angeln



Bei uns würde das auch noch gehen, wobei ich die Kartenregelung nicht begreife. Du kriegst nur Karten für 10 Monate, hast aber zwei große Vereine nebeneinander, sprich zwei mal die Scheine kaufen und mitten drin natürlich auch der Fischer (kriegst du natürlich auch nur günstiger, wenn im Verband, ergo musst du im Verein sein). Preislich noch machbar, wenn auch nicht überall. 400 Euro wären es wohl hier, wenn du nicht im Verein bist.


----------



## fishhawk (12. September 2019)

Hallo,

Art 14 Abs. 3 GG könnte in Bayern schwierig werden, denn dort ist die Anzahl der Angler/Erlaubnisscheine pro Gewässer behördlich gedeckelt.

Also trotzdem nicht für "die Allgemeinheit" zugänglich.

Aber mit den "richtigen Politikern" könnte so einiges möglich werden.

Wobei ich da eher an weniger Angler oder Angelverbote glaube.


----------



## Uzz (12. September 2019)

Im Osten findest du Vereine, die sich aufs Notwendige beschränken. Für einen Vereinsbeitrag kaum höher als die Abgabe an den Verband bekommst du die Verbandsmarke. Fertig. Ganz ohne vereinsinterne, für Willkür anfällige Regelungen für Gewässer. Klar bist du pro Forma in einemn Verein, aber rein praktisch spielt das keine Rolle.


----------



## fishhawk (12. September 2019)

Hallo,

die Verhältnisse in Ost und West sind sicher unterschiedlich. 

Auch das Verhältnis Gewässerfläche pro Angler dürfte sich da gewaltig unterscheiden.


----------



## nostradamus (12. September 2019)

nicht jeder Verein läuft so wie beschrieben! Es gibt auch vereine die werden echt gut geführt! Zum Glück bin ich in so einem verein Mitglied. Unser Vorstand redet und fragt und dann handelt er!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> nicht jeder Verein läuft so wie beschrieben! Es gibt auch vereine die werden echt gut geführt! Zum Glück bin ich in so einem verein Mitglied. Unser Vorstand redet und fragt und dann handelt er!



Bei uns auch, da kann ich nicht klagen. Mir gings auch eher um eine allgemeine Formulierung. Flächendeckend ist dieses Thema wohl so haarig wie Alf.


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Man darf aber auch bei aller, häufig berechtigter Kritik am Vereinswesen nicht vergessen, das sie es sind, die ihre Gewässer hegen und Pflegen, an denen wir dann häufig zu Gast sind. Würde es klappen, wenn Karten zentral vergeben würden, diese Gewässer ebenfalls zentral zu managen, die Ufer zu bereinigen, Fische zu besetzen etc.? Dazu müssten dann Firmen bestellt werden, und das würde ziemlich teuer. Vom Organisatorischem Aufwand ganz zu schweigen. Grade die grossen Gewässerpools der ehemaligen DDR Länder können glaube ich nur "von unten" durch lokale Vereine einigermassen beangelbar gehalten werden. Ohne diese könnte ich mir vorstellen, würden diese herrlichen, riesigen Ressourcen, die den Jahresmarkenzahlern zur verfügung stehen, in winzige Pools, Abschnitte und Einzelgewässer zu deutlich höheren Preisen zerfallen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Man darf aber auch bei aller, häufig berechtigter Kritik am Vereinswesen nicht vergessen, das sie es sind, die ihre Gewässer hegen und Pflegen, an denen wir dann häufig zu Gast sind. Würde es klappen, wenn Karten zentral vergeben würden, diese Gewässer ebenfalls zentral zu managen, die Ufer zu bereinigen, Fische zu besetzen etc.? Dazu müssten dann Firmen bestellt werden, und das würde ziemlich teuer. Vom Organisatorischem Aufwand ganz zu schweigen. Grade die grossen Gewässerpools der ehemaligen DDR Länder können glaube ich nur "von unten" durch lokale Vereine einigermassen beangelbar gehalten werden. Ohne diese könnte ich mir vorstellen, würden diese herrlichen, riesigen Ressourcen, die den Jahresmarkenzahlern zur verfügung stehen, in winzige Pools, Abschnitte und Einzelgewässer zu deutlich höheren Preisen zerfallen.



Oder:

Die Kommunen lagern ihre Verantwortung auf die Angler um und entziehen sich ihrer Pflicht. Ich weiß auch nicht, wo du Gewässer noch (richtig) pflegen darfst, aber Angelstellen anlegen und Baumschnitt, freischneiden etc. ist in den Schutzgebieten oder sensiblen Bereichen etc. nen sehr schwieriges Thema. Geschweige denn, einen Biberdamm zu räumen, der alle Gräben zu deinen Vereinsgewässern dicht macht und austrocknen lässt. Beim Fischsterben stehst du an 100 Zentimeter flachen Löchern auch Doof da, weil kein Boot reingeht, geschweige denn der gesundheitliche Aspekt, weil du aufgeblähte Brassen auf die Schippe nimmst, die ans Ufer gespült werden. Habe ich dieses Jahr bereits gemacht, ist wirklich super. Da wollen die Behörden dann auch nichts wissen und zerfallen wegen der Kosten in alle Teile. Melioration gibt es ja auch nicht mehr.

Diese ganzen Aufgaben sind für mich nach wie vor auch keine Gründe, in einen Verein einzutreten. Um die Gewässer zu pflegen, damit danach alle Baden können oder sich die nächste Naturschutzoase maßschneidern? Sich jahrelang krumm machen, die Fische ansiedeln, ein richtiges Biotop schaffen, damit danach der Sticker "Natura 2000" raufkommt. Wir Angler sind doch nur "outgesourcte" Reinigungskräfte. Du hast es ja ganz gut beschrieben, der Gewässerpool und die Nutzung dieser Flächen für das Hobby, daran laben sich Vereine und Verbände. Ansonsten, was treibt dich in einen Verein? Die Gemeinschaft?


----------



## Minimax (12. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Ansonsten, was treibt dich in einen Verein? Die Gemeinschaft?



Neinnein, nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst bin auch nur in so einem nur theoretisch existierenden "Parasitenverein", und das aus verschiedenen Gründen, ich will nicht heucheln. Nur ich sehe nicht, wie die "echten Vereine" so ohne weiteres in der deutschen Angellandschaft ersetzt werden könnten. Da hilft, glaube ich, auch England nicht weiter, denn das dort bestehende System ist ganz anders, und vermutlich noch weit älter als das deutsche Angelvereinswesen. Und in anderen Ländern arbeiten Naturschützer- und Nutzer auch häufiger Hand in Hand, die Kluft ist viel schmaler, eben aus lange bestehenden historischen Verflechtungen und vor dem Hintergrund eines die gesamte Bevölkerung betreffenden gemeinsamen Ethos ihre Landschaft betreffend. Ich könnte hier Beispiele aus dem Denkmalschutz bringen, aber das würde zu weit führen.
Das ist aber ohnehin alles hätte. hätte, Fahrradkette. Wir müssen mit unserer historisch gewachsenen Gewässermanagment Situation eben irgendwie umgehen (Lies: Behutsam abbauen und durch ein System das verschiedene Interessengruppen vereint ersetzen). Ich denke, solche Fake-Angelladen-Vereine, sind eben ein Anzeiche dafür, das das Vereinswesen, mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen in die Jahre gekommen ist. Ich glaube, das ist nicht nur aufs ANgeln beschränkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. September 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Neinnein, nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst bin auch nur in so einem nur theoretisch existierenden "Parasitenverein", und das aus verschiedenen Gründen, ich will nicht heucheln. Nur ich sehe nicht, wie die "echten Vereine" so ohne weiteres in der deutschen Angellandschaft ersetzt werden könnten. Da hilft, glaube ich, auch England nicht weiter, denn das dort bestehende System ist ganz anders, und vermutlich noch weit älter als das deutsche Angelvereinswesen. Und in anderen Ländern arbeiten Naturschützer- und Nutzer auch häufiger Hand in Hand, die Kluft ist viel schmaler, eben aus lange bestehenden historischen Verflechtungen und vor dem Hintergrund eines die gesamte Bevölkerung betreffenden gemeinsamen Ethos ihre Landschaft betreffend. Ich könnte hier Beispiele aus dem Denkmalschutz bringen, aber das würde zu weit führen.
> Das ist aber ohnehin alles hätte. hätte, Fahrradkette. Wir müssen mit unserer historisch gewachsenen Gewässermanagment Situation eben irgendwie umgehen (Lies: Behutsam abbauen und durch ein System das verschiedene Interessengruppen vereint ersetzen). Ich denke, solche Fake-Angelladen-Vereine, sind eben ein Anzeiche dafür, das das Vereinswesen, mit all seinen Vor- und Nachteilen in die Jahre gekommen ist. Ich glaube, das ist nicht nur aufs ANgeln beschränkt.



Wir können dieses Thema ja auch nur Vielschichtig diskutieren und ich sehe ja auch Vorteile in den Vereinen, sofern sie meinen Interessen entsprechen und auch meine Passion beim Angeln widerspiegeln. Ich wäre wahrscheinlich in einem Matchanglerverein, wo die Jungs zu vielen Veranstaltungen touren. Ein anderer wäre im "Carp-Cologne" oder im "Ükel-Universum". Wir haben aber nur Vereine, wo sich die Menschen aufgrund der Gewässersituation wiederfinden und nicht wegen der gemeinsamen Basis (übergeordnet Angeln, aber eben nicht spezifiziert auf die Interessen). Schau dir doch mal an, wie die Stipperszene zusammengefallen ist mit dem Wettkampfverbot. Da gab es richtige Stippervereine und Gruppen, davon findest du quasi nichts mehr vor.

Ich gehe ja auch nicht einen Fußballverein als Handballer, weil es dort zumindest Bälle und ein Tor gibt. So sieht das beim Angeln aber irgendwie aus.....


----------



## Uzz (13. September 2019)

Als Fußballer treibt dich doch auch das notwendige Gewässer *äähm* *sorry* die Sportstätte in einen Verein, nicht?  I.d.R. handelst du dir damit als Dachverband des Dachverbands des Dachverbands des Verbands deines Vereins DFB und FIFA ein. Regelmäßiger Fußball samt Amateurwettkämpfen abseits dieses Korruptenstadls ist ein junges, seltenes, zartes Pflänzchen. Schön ist anders. 

Die Fußballer haben zwei Vorteile: Fußballplätze werden vielerort als öffentliche Aufgabe wahrgenommen, betrieben und mitfanziert. Ein Sportlplatz wird bei Bedarf auch einfach mal neu gebaut statt sich nur um uralte zu streiten. Verlandende Gewässer jucken die öffentliche Hand nicht, solange es keine Wasserstraße ist. Der Neubau von Angelgewässern wird blöderweise gerade unter dem verklärenden Begriff "Kohleausstieg" stark reduziert. *g* Wir brauchen neue Taktiken. Kauft mehr Kies!


----------



## nostradamus (13. September 2019)

.....


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2019)

Hallo,

zu Verein oder nicht (speziell in süddeutschen Gefilden), es ist halt bei uns so, dass man fast nur über die Vereine Zugang zu wirklich guten Gewässern hat. Wer auf Tageskarten etc. fischt, kommt halt meist auch nur an zweit- bis drittklassige Gewässer ran. Viele Vereine geben auch keine bzw. nur eingeschränkt Tageskarten aus und an die echten oder auch vermeintlichen Schmuckstückchen lassen die eh keinen und das wollen auch die meisten Mitglieder so. Bei meinem Verein ist es so, da gibt es für etwa die Hälfte der Gewässer überhaupt keine Tageskarten und für die andere Hälfte nur in Begleitung eines Vereinsmitglieds.
Zu den Preisen noch, ich zahle rund 300 Euro für die Vereins- und Verbandsgewässer im Jahr, dafür kann ich 24 verschiedene Gewässer befischen. Da ich weiss, was bei uns an Pachten zu bezahlen ist, finde ich das nicht zu hoch, zumal die Gewässer gut sind. Mir passiert es nicht, dass ich z.B. dreimal auf Hecht losgehe und keinen brauchbaren (so um die 4 Kilo) fange.
Die von den Vereinen bewirtschafteten Gewässer sind meist deutlich besser als welche mit freiem Zugang (Tageskarten für jeden).
Wir im Süden haben eben relativ wenige Gewässer und das schlägt sich halt in den Preisen nieder, aber es ist auch ein gutes Angeln möglich.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2019)

Da gehört ihr mit 300€ für 24 ! Gewässer aber schon zu den günstigeren Vereinen in Süden, oder? Schau dir mal Hessen rund ums Rhein-Main-Gebiet an..... Kiesgrube / 50ha Wasserfläche ... Einschränkungen ohne Ende... Boot kaum möglich, da keine Plätze usw. Besatz ..naja... Kosten ca, 200€ p.A. Das zieht sich hier so durch die Bank durch....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Als Fußballer treibt dich doch auch das notwendige Gewässer *äähm* *sorry* die Sportstätte in einen Verein, nicht?



Nein?

Du kannst Fußball an jedem Ort der Welt spielen, dafür braucht es keinen Verein. Du hast Ascheplätze, Käfige an Spielplätzen, wir haben als Kinder einfach 2 Pullover im Abstand als Tor genutzt. Du kannst ja auch "Streetball" spielen oder vieles mehr. Wir haben auch in Hallen freie Zeiten gemietet und gekickt. Niemand musste in den örtlichen Verein, um diesem Hobby nachzugehen.

Ich hab sogar als Teil einer Jugendgruppe im Gefängnis gegen eine Mannschaft gespielt, da hatte auch kein Verein was mit zu tun.


----------



## Orothred (13. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Da gehört ihr mit 300€ für 24 ! Gewässer aber schon zu den günstigeren Vereinen in Süden, oder? Schau dir mal Hessen rund ums Rhein-Main-Gebiet an..... Kiesgrube / 50ha Wasserfläche ... Einschränkungen ohne Ende... Boot kaum möglich, da keine Plätze usw. Besatz ..naja... Kosten ca, 200€ p.A. Das zieht sich hier so durch die Bank durch....



Da gehts uns etwas nördlicher ja richtig gut.....100€ für 6 Fließ- und 20 Stillgewässer....


----------



## yukonjack (13. September 2019)

Wie war doch noch gleich das Thema...?


----------



## nostradamus (13. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Da gehört ihr mit 300€ für 24 ! Gewässer aber schon zu den günstigeren Vereinen in Süden, oder? Schau dir mal Hessen rund ums Rhein-Main-Gebiet an..... Kiesgrube / 50ha Wasserfläche ... Einschränkungen ohne Ende... Boot kaum möglich, da keine Plätze usw. Besatz ..naja... Kosten ca, 200€ p.A. Das zieht sich hier so durch die Bank durch....



die 200 euro sind doch noch recht ok. Gibt im R.M.Gebiet noch viel schlimmere Beispiele. 
ich zahle in der nähe vom edersee 160 euro für 2 kleinere Teiche und einige km Eder.


----------



## Matrix85 (13. September 2019)

Wenn der Vorstand selbst angelt und der Gewässerwart Ahnung hat, ist das schon die halbe Miete. 
Leider kenne ich viel zu viele Vereine wo dem nicht so ist! 
Dann entstehen solche Verbote wie von @Fantastic Fishing beschrieben.


----------



## phirania (13. September 2019)

Reihe ich mich mal ein...
80 euro pro Jahr 4 Seen und Etliche Kilometer Fließgewässer.....


----------



## Uzz (13. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du kannst Fußball an jedem Ort der Welt spielen ...


Och komm ... du legst einen völlig anderen, viel niedrigeren Maßstab an. Klar kannst du irgendwo in der Pampa gegen einen Ball treten und das Fußball nennen. Das Gebolze ist für einen Fußballer etwa so, wie für dich Angeln auf Ölsardinen auf einer Waldlichtung - ganz ohne Verein, Schein u.ä.    ...  Egal, laß uns den Fußball besser mal vergessen.

Was wäre denn der wünschenswerte Zustand? Alle Gewässer in öffentlicher Hand sollten von jedem beangelt werden können. Entweder völlig frei (steuerfinanziert) oder gegen einen jährlichen Obulus an eine Behörde. Würde ich unterschreiben. Wie organisierst du den Unterhalt der Gewässer? Mit Angestellten des Staates? Firmen beauftragen?  

Ich sehe nicht die Vereine als das Grundproblem. Die sind nur Folge.  Problem ist politisch durchzusetzen, dass öffentliche Gewässer im Standardfall direkt beangelbar sind statt die Rechte pro Gewässer zu verpachten. Ohne den Umweg der Verpachtung wären an öffentlichen Gewässern die Vereine aus dem Spiel.


----------



## Waller Michel (13. September 2019)

Hier bei uns in Braunschweig 105 Euro im Jahr für 31 Gewässer darunter auch Mittelandkanal und Fließ und Stillgewässer im Harz und Heide ...das ist wirklich top !
Ich kenne da auch aus dem Rhein Main Gebiet ganz andere Preise und das teilweise für ein mini Gewässer das im Sommer regelmäßig umkippt .
Zu Vereinen allgemeinen kann man wirklich getrennter Meinung sein! Auf der einen Seite ist man ( fast ) gezwungen in einen Verein einzutreten um paar schöne Gewässer zur Auswahl zu haben! Auf der anderen Seite, tun die Vereine auch viel! Und man hat ,falls man es denn möchte ein Vereinsleben ! Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache aber auch für viele nicht schlecht. 
In meinem Fall zB. ich bin hier relativ neu zugezogen und kenne kaum Angler hier ,dadurch habe ich doch die Möglichkeit auf Kontakte mit anderen Anglern .
Ich habe in Angelvereinen super super schöne Stunden erlebt, als Obergewässerwart damals aber auch viele viele Stunden für einen Verein investiert und dafür viel Undank geerntet. 
Hat halt alles so sein Für und Wieder .

LG Michael


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2019)

Uzz schrieb:


> Och komm ... du legst einen völlig anderen, viel niedrigeren Maßstab an. Klar kannst du irgendwo in der Pampa gegen einen Ball treten und das Fußball nennen. Das Gebolze ist für einen Fußballer etwa so, wie für dich Angeln auf Ölsardinen auf einer Waldlichtung - ganz ohne Verein, Schein u.ä.    ...  Egal, laß uns den Fußball besser mal vergessen.
> 
> Was wäre denn der wünschenswerte Zustand? Alle Gewässer in öffentlicher Hand sollten von jedem beangelt werden können. Entweder völlig frei (steuerfinanziert) oder gegen einen jährlichen Obulus an eine Behörde. Würde ich unterschreiben. Wie organisierst du den Unterhalt der Gewässer? Mit Angestellten des Staates? Firmen beauftragen?
> 
> Ich sehe nicht die Vereine als das Problem. Die sind nur Folge.  Problem ist politisch durchzusetzen, dass öffentliche Gewässer im Standardfall direkt beangelbar sind statt die Rechte pro Gewässer zu verpachten. Ohne den Umweg der Verpachtung wären an öffentlichen Gewässern die Vereine aus dem Spiel.



Die Vereine können ja auch die Gewässer zur Pflege betreuen, ohne sie Pachten zu müssen. Dafür bekommst du dann das Geld aus einem Fond. Wäre ja auch ein Grund für die Gemeinnützigkeit oder oder oder (wir können das in alle Richtungen diskutieren). Am Ende geht es mir ja nur darum, den Angler nicht in diese Zwangsbeziehung stecken zu müssen. Verlassen die Leute jetzt die Vereine und beziehen nur noch die Karten, werden die Preise wegen den niedrigen Mitgliedszahlen halt wieder angezogen, so läuft das Spielchen doch. Mir fehlt nach wie vor der Grund, warum ich unbedingt einem Verein beitreten muss, der nicht den Zweck der beangelbaren Gewässer betrifft. Nennen wir sie "Softfacts".

Das sich dieses System in Deutschland nicht mehr ändern lassen wird, ist mir völlig klar. Ich sehe eher das Gegenteil, das sich Vereine vermehrt darum bemühen, die Gewässer zu kaufen, um sich von den Verbänden loszueisen. Hier und da rumort es ja schon, weil die Vereine auch direkt als Pächter auftreten wollen. Das ist ein Gerangel um die Ressourcen sondergleichen, wobei ich das nach wie vor nicht verstehe. Jeder Mensch kann die Gewässer hier öffentlich nutzen, ob mit dem Hund zum Baden, als Freizeitvergnügen, zum Feiern, für diverse Veranstaltungen und XYZ. Niemand braucht einem Verein beizutreten, eine Gebühr zu entrichten oder eine Prüfung für diese Aktivitäten abzulegen.

Angler schon, für jeden Furz, an einem jeden Tag.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. September 2019)

Fr33 schrieb:


> Da gehört ihr mit 300€ für 24 ! Gewässer aber schon zu den günstigeren Vereinen in Süden, oder? Schau dir mal Hessen rund ums Rhein-Main-Gebiet an..... Kiesgrube / 50ha Wasserfläche ... Einschränkungen ohne Ende... Boot kaum möglich, da keine Plätze usw. Besatz ..naja... Kosten ca, 200€ p.A. Das zieht sich hier so durch die Bank durch....



Hallo,

unsere Vorstandschaft hat schon früh (schon seit den 1960ern) darauf geschaut, Eigentum zu erwerben und deshalb gehören uns von den 15 Vereinsgewässern etwa die Hälfte selbst, da fällt halt keine Pacht mehr an. Die anderen 9 Gewässer sind Verbandsgewässer und die muss man auch als günstig einstufen. Ja, für das Gewässerangebot ist das bei uns durchaus günstig.
Wenn ich zum Fliegenfischen nach Slowenien fahre, zahle ich dort für eine Woche, nur die Lizenz, 300 Euro!

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2019)

Habt ihr es bald?

Das Thema ist seit dem 2. Beitrag auf Seite 3 durch!


----------



## yukonjack (13. September 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Habt ihr es bald?
> 
> Das Thema ist seit dem 2. Beitrag auf Seite 3 durch!


Sag ich doch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Habt ihr es bald?
> 
> Das Thema ist seit dem 2. Beitrag auf Seite 3 durch!



Wat willst du denn? Wir können diesen Strang auch weiterführen, ohne ein neues Thema öffnen zu müssen. Du hast es doch bereits erfasst, das der Ersteller sein Problemchen geklärt hatte. Die Mods entscheiden meiner Meinung nach auch, ob der Thread zu kann oder zum diskutieren zur Nutzung offen bleibt.

Hauptsache mal auf den Tisch geklopft, wa?


----------



## Deep Down (13. September 2019)

Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> ......blubber....
> 
> Hauptsache mal auf den Tisch geklopft, wa?



Haste ja nun und zwar aber mal so richtig ordentlich!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. September 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Gesülze



Ich wünsche dir ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## yukonjack (13. September 2019)

Ihr werdet nicht drauf kommen was ich jetzt machen werde. Ich geh zum Angeln.


----------



## sprogoe (13. September 2019)

yukonjack schrieb:


> Ihr werdet nicht drauf kommen was ich jetzt machen werde. Ich geh zum Angeln.



Ich komme mit, mach ´nen Feuerchen und grill die Fische, die Du hoffentlich fängst.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. September 2019)

Na,

passt euch wohl nicht das man(n) hier eine sachlich Diskussion führt?

Grussen Michael


----------

